# Canting...Bindings VS Insoles...???



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I have always wanted to try canting because I ride a wide (22-23") aggressive duck stance...(+15, -15).

They say canting is supposed to help tremendously for riders with this kind of stance and angles. Also...canting is supposed to help ollies too. 

1. Should I get Canting in insoles....OR....in bindings...?

Versatility wise...it seems like it makes much more sense to get insoles that have canting vs canted bindings. Than that way you can pretty much ride whatever brand/model binding you want...right...?

2. Would it be 'redundant' or stupid to use BOTH...canted insoles and canted bindings...? 

3. Who makes canted insoles...? 

I know that canting is getting very popular and most binding manufacturers now seem to put it on most models they offer. When it comes to insoles...I am at a lost as I have not done too much research into 3rd party insole manufacturers. 

Has anyone used 'DR. SCHOLLS'...? LOL haha. I have used the Dr. Scholls gel heel inserts. They work pretty good for shock absorption, comfort and taking up unnecessary volume. As far as Dr. Scholls for canting...I don't think there is much help there at all. Haha.

Any experiences, tips and suggestions for canting would be very helpful.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

whoa grasshopper....just stick with canted bindings

canted insoles would make your boot whacked...thus I don't think there is such an animal


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

If you use canted insoles you would be over-pronating all the time. Not good for your posture, unless this is prescribed for you. You can find canted insoles from cycling shops but i would stick to canted bindings.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Shredsoles makes canted insoles for snowboarding. Very high reviews.

I prefer canted bindings though... canted insoles are more for people with flat feet, whereas canted bindings are for people with a wide stance IMO


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

First of all your stance width and angles aren't anything overly aggressive. As far as canting, I'd compare it somewhat to a board with an asym side cut... it's nice to have, some people will like it more than others, but it's not a game changer. I don't think I've ever heard of anyone hating it. In my head I feel like I get a little more pop and my knees feel a bit better with a canted binding, but I don't exactly miss it when I ride a binding without it. 

I've rode with shredsoles, liked them, but didn't really notice the canting. Also wore them a day riding a canted binding and honestly didn't even think about it. Like anything with snowboarding you just have to try for yourself, just because someone else loves/hates something doesn't mean you will. 

As far as insoles, shredsoles are decent but run kinda narrow. They don't fit well in my wider boots. They are also fairly low profile. If you want something that will fill space in your boot you want remind, they're pretty thick.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If you really want to try canting why not just make your own binding foot beds with some EVA foam. You could either get a thick sheet like those interlocking tiles to carve out a wedge, or get thin sheets to stack up and a little glue or velcro to hold it down. At least you will have a cheap way to see what the hype is about instead of shelling out for new binders.

FWIW I have a pair of Unions with cant and a pair of Nows without. I thought I noticed a difference when I was first riding with cant but it might have been because they were new bindings and I really wanted to notice a difference. I'd say it's a subtle difference with comfort and pretty much placebo with getting more pop although the physics behind it might make sense. If it were scientifically measurable how much extra pop you get with a canted binding I'd bet it's like ~3% more. Then again I might just have a small degree of wedge, I completely forgot what angle they are, maybe I should add more...

I'm also pretty much the same stance and width as you if that matters. Wouldn't consider it aggressive tho.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

The problem is I get pain in the arches a lot. And I thought that it could only be 1 of 2 things

1. I have flat feet and my wide aggressive stance/angles is putting too much 'strain' on the arches. Therefore I need canting to fix the flat feet and the pain.

or

2. My feet are perfectly normal and I don't have flat feet. Therefore the pain in the arches must be coming from a combination of the wide stance and angles, combined with improper gear and riding technique/issues. So all I would simply need to do now, is either change my stance width and/or angles (smaller and narrower) or take a snowboard class and get my riding critiqued. 

I did some research on flat feet. There is a test that you can do to test and see if you have flat feet and all it requires is some water and a piece of paper. Well I took this test and from the looks of the pictures for arches and feet imprints, I do not have flat feet and have a normal arch. 

What I don't get is, How come I still get pain in the arches if I have normal arches and no flat feet?


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Your feet are being strained. I always had pain through my arches when riding until I switched to Now bindings, which eliminated my arch pain completely. I have never experienced arch pain at any time other than when snowboarding.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Faded_Butters said:


> The problem is I get pain in the arches a lot. And I thought that it could only be 1 of 2 things
> 
> 1. I have flat feet and my wide aggressive stance/angles is putting too much 'strain' on the arches. Therefore I need canting to fix the flat feet and the pain.
> 
> ...


There are a few different possibilities for your foot pain but I highly doubt canting will do anything. 1) Your boots don't fit right. Probably too big which puts strain on your foot and is compounded by over tightening boot laces and binding straps. 2) Your boots fit fine but you still over tighten boots and/or straps which compresses your arch. 3) You just need aftermarket insoles, doesn't really matter if it's canted or not, you just need some arch support.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I tried the green ones from SuperFeet and I felt like they didn't improve anything. If anything I actually felt like they made the pain worse because they were kind of stiff. Hence...the reason why I went to the Dr Scholls gel heel inserts. They felt way better. But I was still getting pain in the arches after a few runs. I think I am just gonna have to keep on trying different insoles and also give canted bindings a try. Thanks.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

As an expert in an entirely unrelated field to podiatry, I'll give my 2 cents :wink: . It sounds like you need some arch support. Don't buy canted insoles, that will make walking to and from the lifts rough if you have to park far away. You mentioned you took a water/paper test, well, that just shows if your arches are flat. They may be high arches, which that test won't show. You also mentioned Dr. Scholls, they may have a machine in your area to test what type of "shoe" inserts you should buy,, check local drug stores, not your drug dealers, but stores. That would give you insight into whether or not you have flat, normal, or high arches. Anyways, if you put your foot on the ground, is the arch touching or is your arch like a cambered snowboard? If it's cambered, find some supports.

p.s. I have boots that support my arch perfectly, but my Sorels have zero arch support, so I have had to place something that gives me arch support, and I don't even have high arches. 

Good luck and shred on.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

The thing I've found with todays "AUTO CANT" or other systems, is that the height is not tall enough. On my Cartels there's less then a 1/4" of difference, back in the old days at BAKER we were running Cant beds that were 1/2" to 3/4" tall wedges sanded down out of oak and duct taped to the baseplates. 

I've trying to find the best material to make some new oldschool Cants and find the best way to attach to bindings (still need to get to binding fasteners), might have to go back to the old duct tape, at least now they have colored duct so I can match the bindings ?

Check some photo's of surfers and take a look at the height of some of their cant pads. AhhhhhI just got an idea, maybe I'll order a surfboard Cant pad and tape it to my baseplates hmmmmmmm ?


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Canted insoles could seriously damage your Apres Ski abilities brotato. 

You don't want to get out twerked by some slut in ski boots....how you gonna explain that to your grandkids?


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

vodkaboarder said:


> Canted insoles could seriously damage your Apres Ski abilities brotato.
> 
> You don't want to get out twerked by some slut in ski boots....how you gonna explain that to your grandkids?


Hahahahahahahahah LOL!!!

Your Damn Right!

F#$CK Canted Insoles!


----------

